# Hong Kong VPS or Dedicated Server



## HalfEatenPie (Oct 27, 2015)

Howdy folks!

I'm interested in looking for a Hong Kong VPS or a Dedicated Server.

For the VPS, around 4 cores with 4 GB RAM and 80 GB HDD would be appreciated.

No New Media Express network please (so that crosses out Dediserve).

Oh also, no OpenVZ or any container virtualization please.  The system I'm trying to use, incorporates the use of Docker and it doesn't really play too nicely with OpenVZ VPSes.  

Thanks!


----------



## Nett (Oct 27, 2015)

HostUS / HostHatch / HostWithLinux have HK locations with SoftLayer.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Oct 27, 2015)

Nett said:


> HostUS / HostHatch / HostWithLinux have HK locations with SoftLayer.



Thanks.  Didn't HostUS recently get sold or something though?  Or maybe I'm confusing them with someone else.  

I'm looking at the HostUS 8 GB RAM, 6 Cores, for 30/month.  Dang that looks really attractive.  

However, I guess I should point out, I'm looking for Xen HVM or KVM or a dedicated server.  I'll be using Docker with this for an app deployment and well...  Those don't really play to nice with OpenVZ.


----------



## DomainBop (Oct 27, 2015)

Wait for OneCloud (OneProvider) to be back in stock (whenever that will be...I'd contact them and ask).  Softlayer DC test 119.81.182.251 .  4GB KVM is $40...or you could get a VPS directly with Softlayer.

...or Rackspace

36Cloud (Sunnyvision) is $39 for a 4GB KVM but network speeds are 2Mbps unless you want to pay $$$$ and routing on their network isn't much better than Dediserve's HK offering (Sunnyvision has better direct routes to some places in Asia but not all).  Their cloud platform is still in beta so stability is worse than Dediserve.

Aliyun was supposed to open a HK location last year.  I don't know if they did. http://www.aliyun.com/?lang=en


----------



## DomainBop (Oct 27, 2015)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Nett said:
> 
> 
> > HostUS / HostHatch / HostWithLinux have HK locations with SoftLayer.
> ...


HostWithLinux was sold last month http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1510828 (and there is a thread on LET today "my ticket is unanswered for days...")


----------



## drmike (Oct 27, 2015)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Nett said:
> 
> 
> > HalfEatenPie said:
> ...


HostUs is still around and healthy.  The company that sold @DomainBop mentioned.

Docker is supported on OVZ, although not fully.  I'd give it a try on OVZ as a trial maybe.


----------



## drmike (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenVZ side, Docker is doable....

What the offical page says about that:

https://openvz.org/Docker_inside_CT

"... Since OpenVZ kernel 042stab105.4 it is possible to run Docker inside containers. This article describes how..."


----------



## drmike (Oct 27, 2015)

As far as will that plan @ HostUs work for this.. YES!

https://my.hostus.us/knowledgebase.php?action=displayarticle&id=91

Do you support Docker?Yes, our OpenVZ platform supports Docker. We have a Docker template allowing one-click deployment.


----------



## drmike (Oct 27, 2015)

and.. a quick start guide for Docker too  

https://my.hostus.us/knowledgebase.php?action=displayarticle&id=92


Plus official announce for this back in June:



Quote said:


> Friday, June 26, 2015
> We are pleased to announce that our OpenVZ VPS'es now officially support Docker. You can deploy Docker on your VPS by using the Docker template available from the rebuild page.Docker is an open-source project that automates the deployment of applications inside software containers, by providing an additional layer of abstraction and automation of operating-system-level virtualization on Linux. For a quick start-up guide, click here.


----------



## joepie91 (Oct 27, 2015)

Have a look at this list  Only one provider for HK right now, though.


----------



## drmike (Oct 27, 2015)

joepie91 said:


> Have a look at this list  Only one provider for HK right now, though.


Put HostUs on that list @joepie91   They accept Bitcoin... I keep bumping into your list all over and glad to see it pushed as a reference.


----------



## DomainBop (Oct 27, 2015)

Quote said:


> Only one provider for HK right now, though.


Several providers in HK accept Bitcoin

HostVirtual, one of the best providers in Hong Kong (and one of the best providers in any of their other 20 locations) also accepts Bitcoin   They were one of the first major hosting/VPS/cloud providers to offer it in January 2014.

VPSBit (Xen...the "Bit" in their name refers to Bitcoin) and StarryDNS (KVM) also accept Bitcoin in HongKong.  OpenVZ Low Enders HostHatch and HostUS too.


----------



## joepie91 (Oct 27, 2015)

drmike said:


> joepie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Have a look at this list  Only one provider for HK right now, though.
> ...





DomainBop said:


> Quote said:
> 
> 
> > Only one provider for HK right now, though.
> ...



Do you happen to know what their exact facilities are? Datacenter/facility name and actual city, basically. Lots of providers advertise with "the biggest city nearby", so I'm a bit wary adding providers without having that information first.


----------



## Nett (Oct 27, 2015)

Hong Kong itself is a city, much like Singapore


----------

